# POOF, the light goes on



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Getting older is a lot harder than it looks!

Jenks goes for a physical. All of his tests come back normal, so the Doctor says: 
"Jenks", everything looks great. How are you doing mentally and emotionally? Are you at peace 
with God?"

Jenks replies:

"God and I are tight. He knows I have poor eyesight, so he's fixed it when I get up in the middle 
of the night, to go to the bathroom. POOF, the light goes on. When I'm done, POOF, the light goes 
off."

"Wow, that's incredible," the Doctor says.

A little later in the day, the Doctor calls Jenks's wife.

"Mrs Jenks," he says, "Mr Jenks is doing fine, but I had to call you, because I'm in awe of his 
relationship with God. Is it true that he gets up during the night and POOF the light goes on in 
the bathroom, and when he's done, POOF the light goes off?"

"OH GOOD GRIEF!!!" Mrs Jenks exclaims, "He's peeing in the fridge again!"


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------

